# Please talk me out of this......LOL



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So many of you know I'm downsizing... Just sold off 2 sheep and 4 goats. My friend is wanting me to buy 3 of her Saanen kids 2 doelings and a wether for $200.00. 6 mo old, and they can be registered. I'm already picking up a 5 mo old Nubian doeling tomorrow from another friend. This little girl's other option was a meat buyer, so I decided to buy her.... 
Anyway, the 2 Saanens would be good milk producers for my feeding lambs and calves for spring, but I do like the feeling of less animals... Yep, I'm addicted to goats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Janeen all now you need nice big Boer buck & I know someone who has one for sale. ;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Janeen all now you need nice big Boer buck & I know someone who has one for sale. ;-)


LOL... You are supposed to be talking me out of it..... Actually I'm wanting to sell my Saanen buck, and he will need a replacement, because my ober buck is staying, and will need a buddy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a well trained 6 yr old/gallon a day doe, in milk, with her twin doe kids by her side for sale. All registered Experimental (NOT experimental grade)...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys are not supposed to be encouraging me....LOL... If I get them I will have 9 does...., without them 7. I'm also thinking of the 3 more mouths to feed through the winter that I really don't need... I don't know... I think I've got enough... Thanks for the offer though Jill...


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

if it's something you really want and can justify it sounds like you could put the girls to use. It doesn't sound like you need a wether at all unless you were going to eat him. Either way to me the wether would be the deal breaker if I was trying to downsize.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I know what you mean about liking the feeling of less.
I had 30 goats plus 22 kids last season. I downsized to 11 before we moved from MA to SC mid July. I love it!!!
I'd wait until spring and if you need a milker, try to get one freshened then 
*note to self* lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say no and enjoy your reduced herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too would say no, besides, you want the encouragement of talking you out of it right. :stop: :laugh:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't do it! ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Didn't you just sell a Nubian cause you didn't want the breed 
anymore ?

Turn and run Janeen , and run fast :horse:

Dont do it , enjoy your herd. Winter is coming……just a thought


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

:stopon't do it!!!:stop:


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

:think: Maybe we should create a 'Goat Hoarder Anonymous' forum???? LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Dont do it , enjoy your herd. Winter is coming&#8230;&#8230;just a thought


Why do you think I need to dump the extra doe on someone??? :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Janeen I even have one for your freezer.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Didn't you just sell a Nubian cause you didn't want the breed
> anymore ?
> 
> Turn and run Janeen , and run fast :horse:
> ...


I sold the wethers, but not the doe and her daughter. They have actually calmed down quite a bit. She is a peach on the milk stand now. So, even though I HATE the training process, I think it was worth it....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

cheyenne said:


> :think: Maybe we should create a 'Goat Hoarder Anonymous' forum???? LOL


ROFL


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not going to get the Saanens even though it's a great deal, but I'm good with 7 does.... Thanks everyone...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like you have made up your mind already , lol. 
More mouths to feed , but if you can justify it .......
But your downsizing to upsize again ......( goat addiction at its finast )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jill and Nancy .....you two are BAD ! :grin:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Jill and Nancy .....you two are BAD ! :grin:


LOL They were just trying to help me out in the addiction of goats....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Too bad Laura doesn't live closer... How could she resist????


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Too bad Laura doesn't live closer... How could she resist????


So Cute


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She is cute


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its hard to keep your numbers down when so many great deals jump out at you...but you are wise to keep your focus on your goals...tell your friends to stop offering you GREAT DEALS or you will have to dis own them LOL....

STAY STRONG...you can do this!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> its hard to keep your numbers down when so many great deals jump out at you...but you are wise to keep your focus on your goals...tell your friends to stop offering you GREAT DEALS or you will have to dis own them LOL....
> 
> STAY STRONG...you can do this!!!


She just asked me again, and I said no again. So, I am staying strong... Thank you Happybleats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww Jill put her in a box and fed ex to me!! My next Laboer goal is a black and a black dapple, I'm thinking she might be the one to give me that lol
But I agree you did good on saying no, you will get attached then you'll have more off spring you get attached to, and it's a never ending thing! I have a friend who does the same thing. She loves her goats but can't keep and feed them so she tries giving me great deals, a few offered for free!! But I like being below my quota in case one of my does have a kid I just need to have lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want one in the next couple years Jessica, we can work on it. There is a 25% chance of Nubian ears showing up in this generation. The next generation will be 12.5%.


----------



## MrsDoni (Aug 28, 2015)

janeen128 said:


> She just asked me again, and I said no again. So, I am staying strong... Thank you Happybleats


Congrats on staying strong Janeen! You're my hero.
I bought a bottle doeling and made her registered name "Promise Me". My husband's first words after getting her... "Promise me you won't buy any more." LOL That was 5 months ago.... I just bought a mature doe in milk last week. 
:hammer::hammer:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

MrsDoni said:


> Congrats on staying strong Janeen! You're my hero.
> 
> I bought a bottle doeling and made her registered name "Promise Me". My husband's first words after getting her... "Promise me you won't buy any more." LOL That was 5 months ago.... I just bought a mature doe in milk last week.
> 
> :hammer::hammer:


LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> If you want one in the next couple years Jessica, we can work on it. There is a 25% chance of Nubian ears showing up in this generation. The next generation will be 12.5%.


I'll take this generation lol I like the no ears and have made a game out of playing with colors and the no ears lol I'm even more eager about no ears since I took my little no ear boys to the sale and they actually made more money then the others. FINALLY it seems they have stopped picking on the no ears. Although that's probably a bad thing on my numbers since I've only allowed myself to keep 4 out of all my babies lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> She just asked me again, and I said no again. So, I am staying strong...


good girl!! keep your focus!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have reduced my herd this year as well. I like having the small numbers, especially with winter coming and the price of hay and grain. It is hard though when you see so many deals. I had to refuse a gorgeous doeling that I was in love with so it can be done, just stay focused on the ones you have now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> too bad laura doesn't live closer... How could she resist????


Stop it :GAAH:

She is adorable though


----------

